# American Welding Standards



## جدار النار (21 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم أعظاء و مشرفي منتدى كلية الهندسة


أرحب بكم جميعا و أحيكم على الجهود المبذول لخدمة المهندسين العرب 


لدي طلب و أرجوا أن لا أثقل عليكم به 

و هو أنني أبحث عن American Welding Standards (AWS)

و هو كتاب يتعلق بعمليه اللحام 

أنا مهندس "static equipments" و لا زلت في بداية تخصصي هذا 

كما يسرني أن أجيب عن استفساراتكم في هذا المجال أيظا 









أنتظر ردودكم


شكرا


----------



## جدار النار (21 ديسمبر 2007)

يا جماعة الخير 


ما فيه ردود


----------



## aw-eng (21 ديسمبر 2007)

أرجو ان يفيدك هذا الرابط في البحث عن الكتاب أو أجزاء منه ....
واعذرني على أية حال .... وأسأل الله أن تجد ما تبحث عنه .
http://www.google.com/search?as_q=American+Welding+Standards&hl=ar&num=10&btnG=%D8%A8%D8%AD%D8%AB+Google%E2%80%8F&as_epq=&as_oq=&as_eq=&lr=lang_en&cr=countryUS&as_ft=i&as_filetype=pdf&as_qdr=all&as_occt=links&as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=


----------



## جدار النار (22 ديسمبر 2007)

aw-eng قال:


> أرجو ان يفيدك هذا الرابط في البحث عن الكتاب أو أجزاء منه ....
> واعذرني على أية حال .... وأسأل الله أن تجد ما تبحث عنه .
> http://www.google.com/search?as_q=A..._occt=links&as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=


 

أشكرك على الرد


----------



## جدار النار (25 ديسمبر 2007)

وينكم يا جماعة الخير


ما فيه أحد متخصص في اللحام؟؟؟؟



أرجو منكم التكرم و مشاركتنا بما لديكم في هذا المجال



شكرا


----------



## emaf (12 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اود ان افيدك 
AWS لها مجموعة فى اللحام متخصصة وجميلة جدا اسمها aws welding hand book مكونة من خمس اجزاء وهى قيمة جدا فى اللحام ( عمليات اللحام جزءان , اقتصاديات اللحام والجودة جزء , وجزءان فى لحام المعادن المختلفة )
والخمسة اجزاء عندى ومساحتها كبيرة ولا اعرف طريقة رفع الملفات


----------



## emaf (12 يناير 2008)

كما انى على دراية بسيطة فى اللحام حيث انى حاصل على دبلوم هندسة اللحام واعمل حاليا فى مجال اللحام


----------



## جدار النار (13 يناير 2008)

أرجو منك التكرم يا أخي الكريم برفعها لنا و جزاك الله خير 

أرجو استخدام الربيدشير أو اي موقع اخر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يناير 2008)

جدار النار قال:


> السلام عليكم أعظاء و مشرفي منتدى كلية الهندسة
> 
> 
> أرحب بكم جميعا و أحيكم على الجهود المبذول لخدمة المهندسين العرب
> ...



ارجو الافادة عن طرق فحص واختبار اللحام بالقوس الكهربائي .

وشكرا مقدما .

البغدادي:81:


----------



## حيدرابراهيم (17 يناير 2008)

اي استفسار عن عمليات اللحام او تبادل المعلومات


----------



## emaf (18 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اود ان افيدك 
AWS لها مجموعة فى اللحام متخصصة وجميلة جدا اسمها aws welding hand book مكونة من خمس اجزاء وهى قيمة جدا فى اللحام ( عمليات اللحام جزءان , اقتصاديات اللحام والجودة جزء , وجزءان فى لحام المعادن المختلفة )
والخمسة اجزاء عندى ومساحتها كبيرة ولا اعرف طريقة رفع الملفات


----------

